# gnè gnè



## ilvecchio

Buon giorno a tutti!  Non so cosa c'e' una "donna gne gne".  Chi me lo spiega?  Molte grazie!


----------



## Blackman

Probabilmente una donna che si lagna, che si lamenta in continuazione. Gne gne indica il pianto.


----------



## ilvecchio

Grazie, Blackman.  Fa senso cosi'.


----------



## Necsus

ilvecchio said:


> Grazie, Blackman. *H*a senso cosi'.


Hmmm... Black, secondo questo forum le _donne gnè gne_ sono un'altra cosa.
E anche la canzone di Conte mi fa pensare a una conversazione priva di contenuti e dal tono fastidioso, piuttosto che al pianto.
Io in realtà associavo più _gnè gnè_ a uno sbeffeggiamento simile a _marameo_ o _tiè_...


----------



## Blackman

Meno male che sono rimasto sul vago....

Si, Necsus, lamentosa non va bene.

Forse frivola, superficiale. Che ne dici?


----------



## Necsus

Probabilmente sì. Se Ilvecchio ci fornirà il contesto forse riusciremo a saperne di più...


----------



## ALEX1981X

Scusate ragazzi ma io sto un pò dalla parte di Blackman per quanto riguarda il significato..."superficiale" forse da un certo punto di vista, ma è un mio parere...

Io personalmente l'ho sempre usato con questo significato 

http://sfortuna12.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!94CD07E46F5410BB!1406.entry

Condivido tale descrizione...avevo tante compagne di classe gnè gnè 

Ovviamente garantisco che ho incontrato anche uomini gnè gnè...e si difendono bene


----------



## Necsus

ALEX1981X said:


> Scusate ragazzi ma io sto un pò dalla parte di Blackman per quanto riguarda il significato


Eh... Non mi sembra che la 'delicata' descrizione del tuo link si discosti moltissimo da quella fatta nel forum che avevo indicato...


----------



## ALEX1981X

Necsus certo..il mio era solo un parere senza togliere niente al tuo link ..è sicuramente una persona che ha spesso qualcosa da dire (lamentarsi) o da replicare in generale...

Penso non sia però solo una persona superficiale ...ma anche altro 

Come si può leggere dal "delicato" link che ho proposto 

Sei d'accordo ??


----------



## Necsus

Sì, quella che non sembrava adattarsi molto alla definizione era l'iniziale interpretazione di Blackman, in cui si privilegiavano lamentela e pianto...


----------



## ALEX1981X

Necsus said:


> Sì, quella che non sembrava adattarsi molto alla definizione era l'iniziale interpretazione di Blackman, in cui si privilegiavano lamentela e pianto...



Si certo..era troppo "limitata" come descrizione


----------



## facciadipietra

Per me e i miei amici una "ragazza gnè gnè" è qualcosa di molto simile a una "ragazza *leziosa*", cioè una che fa troppe moine, una che fa discorsi o commenti affettatamente sdolcinati, ecc.


----------



## Blackman

Adesso che mi ci fai pensare pensare, in Sardegna la chiameremmo _zizziga._


----------



## Adriano Esposito

Potrebbe essere una citazione da Raul Cremona di Zelig:

http://www.smemoranda.it/agenda/racconti/4606/Omen e il mondo delle donne

Lo sketch "Omen".


----------



## Jim Dandy

Mi sono imbattuto in questo termine nel libro "L'amica geniale" vol. 2, in cui Lila, che viene da un rione napoletano, disdegna Nadia, il suo rivale perbene per l'affetto di Nino. A quanto mi pare, lo gnè gnè è un modo di parlare un po' snob, giusto?


----------



## A User

Assillante come un neonato, o che fa discorsi al livello di un neonato. Insulso/a, tutto il contrario di quanto la persona appaia esteriormente.


----------



## Jim Dandy

Grazie A User, molto interessante.


----------

